

Qualcomm CES 2013 Keynote Video - msutherl
http://www.qualcomm.com/ces

======
JunkDNA
I love that loading it on my iPhone 5 causes me to get a screen admonishing me
to load it on a bigger screen to watch. So much for "Generation M".

------
msutherl
The Verge's photo / blog coverage to get a sense of how weird this is:
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/8/3850056/qualcomms-insane-
ce...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/8/3850056/qualcomms-insane-
ces-2013-keynote-pictures-tweets)

